# House security in Turkey



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello everyone. Now my new villa is fully furnished I am looking at whether there are additional ways to improve security. 
I already have solid security bars/shutters installed on the windows and doors a multi-lever lock on the metal front door. I also have a locking box fitted over my water meter. I am planning to fit a safe and to fix it to the wall or floor. I already changed the door locks. I had considered extra locks on windows and patio doors but it seems unnecessary as the security bars are embedded in the walls and tops soldered over - but does anyone out there know different?
I have discussed alarm systems with a few people locally and views seem to vary between it being essential to be linked up to the local police; others say the police will ignore any alarm unless it is for a business; to others who say send a warning to local mobile phone; but my key holder is worried about false alarms as they don't live close (and anyway I don't want them to be in danger disturbing a burglar). Battery back-up is essential of course due to power cuts (I assume it is standard based on prior UK experience).
Anything else I should do to improve security other than an alarm? Your thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## seanpaul (Jul 15, 2013)

If you are not living in it and returning to the UK frequently may be worth having a "Key holder" whom you trust to keep an eye on property deal with any alarms / maintenance issues which may arise i.e. Leak, break in etc.

However I have a house in Turkey for over 10 years, same locks and no added security in my house and has not been touched - Turkey is quite safe if you help the locals they will help you! - its all about community 

I am looking at setting up my own meet and great/ Key holder business in Turkey, would be great to know your thoughts on this! - Sean


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks. I already have a key holder locally who also airs my villa on a monthly basis.
I don't agree with your comments on community being the answer (after years of living in NE England I can say alarms were the norm in our town due to high number of robberies but you could not get a stronger sense of community). 
In Turkey 2 neighbours (1 Turkish and 1 British) have been burgled in my street (in Akbuk) already this year. Both now have security bars/shutters which is pretty normal for Akbuk. So I decided to go ahead with fitting the alarm and got it done last week. Another good business to get into!
As for Meet and Greet services, it would work for those who are renting out their villla. If you can offer a reliable service your reputation would grow, especially with on-line referrals. My key holder was meant to arrange cleaning ready for my recent visit and forgot  
The other thing to include would be proper laundry services. I use a local laundry in Akbuk for washing and ironing large items like quilt covers and sheets but they take 2 days and I have to do it when I am there, which means I end up leaving dirty bedding at the villa until next time.


----------

